
Show HN: Wd, CLI tool for WebDriver - mbrock
https://github.com/mbrock/wd
======
mbrock
This is my Sunday hack for this weekend.

I wanted to be able to script some web stuff from the comfort of my shell, and
I realized the WebDriver API is actually really simple and convenient.

I'm happy about not having any dependencies except bash, perl, and curl.

Some features are still missing, and the error output can be pretty ugly.

